# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Αντιγραφή remote control για γκαραζόπορτα?

## yell0wsoldi3r

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα και καλώς σας βρήκα!

Κατ'αρχήν να τονίσω ότι είμαι ολίγον "άσχετος" με το θέμα που θα αναλύσω παρακάτω και για το οποίο έχω απορίες γι'αυτο ζητώ την κατανόηση και τη βοήθειά σας! :Laugh: 

Έχω ένα remote control το οποίο ανοιγοκλείνει μια γκαραζόπορτα.

Να σημειώσω ότι απ'οσο έχω καταλάβει πρέπει να είναι fixed code (και όχι rolling code αν και δεν εχω καταλάβει απόλυτα τις διαφορές των δυο!) και ανοίγωντας το έχει το γνωστό κυκλωματάκι με τα 10 switches (On-Off) όπως στην εικόνα παρακάτω (η εικόνα είναι από το net)
10xCodierleisteOnOff.jpg

Πήγα σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό στη γειτόνια για να δω σε τι συχνότητα είναι και μου έβγαλε ότι δουλεύει σε 306.1 - 306.2 (επαιζε εκει αναμεσα, λογικα λογω παρεμβολων απο κανενα κινητο τηλεφωνο κτλ - γι'αυτο και υπέθεσα ότι είναι fixed code).

Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να δημιουργήσω ένα αντίγραφο του.

Έχω ήδη ένα αντίγραφο, συγκεκριμένα το REMOCON RMC 519.

Απλά θέλω κάτι πιο μικρό σε μέγεθος από αυτό (και κάτι διαφορετικό).

Πριν μάθω όλες αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες για το control που έχω στα χέρια μου, προχώρησα στην αγορά του παρακάτω
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2306066535...ht_3495wt_1219

το οποίο διαβάζοντας ότι είναι universal και βλέποντας ότι σχεδόν τα περισσότερα remotes που κυκλοφορούν στο ebay είναι σε αυτή τη συχνότητα (433MHz) + του ότι αντιγράφεται χωρίς την ανάγκη 3ης συσκευής, υπέθεσα ότι θα είναι συμβατό και με το δικό μου,πράγμα που εκ των υστέρων αποδείχθηκε λανθασμένο.

Έρχομαι λοιπόν στις ερωτήσεις:
1. Γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξει η συχνότητα του remote που αγόρασα από το ebay ωστε να μπορέσει να γίνει clone με το δικό μου remote?
2. Έχετε κάποια πρόταση για αγορά ένος remote (σχετικά οικονομικό βέβαια) που να είναι πιο μικρό από το REMOCON RMC 519 και να μπορεί να γίνει clone με το δικό μου χειριστήριο? (φυσικά αν μπορεί να γίνει clone και χωρίς τη χρήση 3ης συσκευής, ακόμα καλύτερα!)
3. Το REMOCON RMC 519 απ'οτι κατάλαβα μπορεί να αντιγράψει οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα.Αυτο σημαίνει ότι είναι rolling code?Ή δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά?Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει rolling code και τι fixed code?

Διορθώστε με όπου κάνω λάθος, περιμένω τα "φώτα" σας και τις συμβουλές!
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## antiprosopos

Φίλε Ζαχο 

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβώς με τις συχνότητες, από μια μάτια που έριξα λένε ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να αντιγραφή αν είναι σταθερού κωδικού και πιο δύσκολα κυλιόμενου.
Εγώ προσωπικά έφτιαξα ένα κινητήρα για να τον βάλω στην καγκελόπορτα της αυλής και για τηλεχειρισμό είχα ένα παλιό κινητό πέρασα τα τηλέφωνα που θα δέχεται κλήση ώστε να ανοίγει η να κλείνει. Αν δεχτεί κλήση από άλλο αριθμό την απορρίπτει όπως και μηνύματα. Δουλεύει απλά δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμα στην πόρτα.

----------


## yell0wsoldi3r

Φιλε Γιωργο σ'ευχαριστω για την απάντηση αν και δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα στα ερωτήματα που θέτω.

Αν κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει σχετικά, περιμένω τα "φώτα" του. :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

αυτό το dip swich ρυθμίζει το κωδικό που θα στείλει το κοντρολ για να ανοίξει η πόρτα και δεν έχει σχέση με τη συχνότητα.
Λογικά η συχνότητα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει, εκτός αν ρυθμίζεται απο το κοντρολ με κάποιο τριμερ αλλά δεν νομίζω

----------


## yell0wsoldi3r

Ναι το switch γι'αυτο το λογο που αναφερεις ειναι.

Εχεις μηπως καποιο link για καποιο remote που μπορει να αντιγραφει με βαση αυτο που εχω?

----------


## picdev

συνήθως έχουν fix συχνότητες ή για επιλογή κάποια κανάλια,όχι δεν έχω οδηγίες

----------


## thm

Κατ' αρχήν η φωτογραφία δεν πρέπει να αφορά το δικό σου τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά ένα ενδεικτικό αλλά άσχετο τηλεχειριστήριο σταθερού κωδικού. Αυτό της φωτογραφίας είναι τηλεχειριστήριο της ALLTRONIK (έφτιαχνε τηλεχειριστήρια και ηλεκτρονικά για διάφορους κατασκευαστές αυτοματισμών - έχει πλέον κλείσει) και οι συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούσε η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία στην συγκεκριμένη σειρά τηλεχειριστηρίων ήταν 40,685 MHz  και 27,015 MHz

Τα  306 MHz (εάν μετρήθηκαν σωστά) είναι πράγματι μία από τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιείται για τηλεχειρισμούς αν και όχι πολύ διαδεδομένη. Σήμερα, στην τοπική αγορά, η πλέον συνηθισμένη συχνότητα είναι των 433.92 MHz και ακολουθεί μάλλον η συχνότητα των 868.3 MHz 

Η συχνότητα στην οποία εκπέμπει ένα τηλεχειριστήριο δεν είναι το μόνο πράγμα που το χαρακτηρίζει. Ένα καλό παράδειγμα είναι να φανταστεί κανείς τις συχνότητες σαν γραμμές τηλεφώνου: δεν αρκεί μόνο να καλέσω τον σωστό αριθμό τηλεφώνου (= συχνότητα) αλλά πρέπει να μιλάω και στην γλώσσα (= κωδικοποίηση) που καταλαβαίνει ο συνομιλητής μου. Εάν εγώ μιλάω Ελληνικά και ο συνομιλητής μου Ρώσικα ή Αραβικά ή ότι άλλο, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να με καταλάβει.

Η κωδικοποίηση (το τι "μήνυμα" στέλνει το τηλεχειριστήριο) έχει να κάνει με το εάν είναι σταθερού κωδικού και πόσων bits (οπότε στέλνει κάτι σε στυλ '0111010001', δηλαδή 10 αριθμούς 0 ή 1 εάν είναι 10bits = 10 διακοπτάκια on-off) ή εάν είναι μη-σταθερού κωδικού ή όχι. Υπ' όψιν ότι τον να μην έχει το τηλεχειριστήριο και/ή ο δέκτης διακοπτάκια δεν το κάνει αυτόματα κυλιόμενου κωδικού: πάμπολλες υλοποιήσεις με σταθερό κωδικό δεν έχουν διακοπτάκια αλλά εργοστασιακά προγραμματισμένο τυχαίο αλλά σταθερό κωδικό.  Τα μη σταθερού κωδικού τηλεχειριστήρια γενικά βασίζονται σε αλγόριθους κυλιόμενου κωδικού ( rolling-code ή hopping-code ), με κυριότερο αλγόριθμο τον KeeLoq, οι οποίοι στηρίζονται σε γεννήτρια ψευδοτυχαίων κωδικών με ίδιο κλειδί για πομπό και δέκτη. Το να προσπαθεί κανείς χρησιμοποιώντας ένα συμβατικό τηλεχειριστήριο σταθερού κωδικού να επικοινωνήσει με δέκτη για κυλιόμενους κωδικούς είναι όπως εάν στο παράδειγμα με το τηλέφωνο προσπαθούσε κάποιος να μιλήσει με ένα fax στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής.

Άρα πρέπει να ταιριάξουμε και συχνότητα και κωδικοποίηση. Η συχνότητα μόνο είναι αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, υπάρχουν πολλά αντιγραφικά τηλεχειριστήρια στην αγορά και ανάμεσά τους μερικά που μπορούν να αντιγράψουν σταθερούς κωδικούς στα 306 MHz (όπως και αυτό που σου έφτιαξαν). Η συχνότητα τηλεχειριστηρίου και δέκτη δεν είναι κάτι που μπορείς να  αλλάξεις (αν και κάποια τηλεχειριστήρια και δέκτες έχουν δυνατότητα  μικρορύθμισης - κάτι σαν το να κάνουμε μικρορύθμιση για να πιάνουμε  καλύτερα ένα κανάλι στην τηλεόραση ή ένα σταθμό στο ραδιόφωνο) πέρα από την ή τις συχνότητες που το τηλεχειριστήριο και ο δέκτης είναι κατασκευαασμένα να χρησιμοποιούν. Το να βρεις ένα τηλεχειριστήριο της (κυρίως αισθητικής απ' ότι φαίνεται) προτίμησής σου είναι θέμα αναζήτησης στην σχετική αγορά. Αυτό που πρέπει να ψάχνεις είναι αντιγραφικό τηλεχειριστήριο για συχνότητα 306 MHz και σταθερό κωδικό με τόσα bits όσα τα διακοπτάκια του αυθεντικού τηλεχειριστηρίου σου.



Το θέμα με τα τηλεχειριστήρια σταθερής συχνότητας (και ειδικά με αυτά με διακοπτάκια που συνήθως έχουν κωδικό μήκους 10-12 bits - δηλαδή πολύ μικρό) είναι ότι προσφέρουν ελάχιστη ασφάλεια. Η χρήση τηλεχειριστηριών με κυλιόμενους κωδικούς είναι πολύ προτιμότερη εάν κάποιος περιμένει από την γκαραζόπορτά του να προσφέρει στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια. Η σχετική αναβάθμιση ενός παλαιότερου αυτοματισμού συνήθως σημαίνει εγκατάσταση νέου εξωτερικού δέκτη και συμβατών τηλεχειριστηρίων και απενεργοποίηση του παλιού.

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

[/QUOTE]Τα  306 MHz είναι πράγματι μία από τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούνταν παλαιότερα για τηλεχειρισμούς.

Το θέμα με τα τηλεχειριστήρια σταθερής συχνότητας είναι ότι προσφέρουν ελάχιστη ασφάλεια. Η χρήση τηλεχειριστηριών με κυλιόμενους κωδικούς είναι πολύ προτιμότερη εάν κάποιος περιμένει από την γκαραζόπορτά του να προσφέρει στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια. Η σχετική αναβάθμιση ενός παλαιότερου αυτοματισμού συνήθως σημαίνει εγκατάσταση νέου εξωτερικού δέκτη και συμβατών τηλεχειριστηρίων και απενεργοποίηση του παλιού.[/QUOTE]

Ζάχο καλημέρα

Συμφωνώ με τον kapagroup (ενημερωμένος-γνώστης του θέματος) .
Ή λύση είναι :
Α) να βρεθεί ίδιο τηλεχειριστήριο 306 Μhz 10bitή
Β) να αγοραστεί νέο σετ τλεχ. – δέκτη κατά προτίμηση 433Μhz(σταθερού ή κυλιόμενου κωδικού) και να «κουμπωθεί» στο μηχανισμό της γκαραζόπορτας.
Προτιμότερο το β’ από εμπειρία και για ασφάλεια . 

το χειριστήριο που πήρες ειναι λιγο απίθανο να αλλάξει συχνότητα -υπάρχουν αλλά κοστίζουν-
*With this remote  cloner you can clone all 433.92MHz  fixed code key fobs.*

----------

